# Just moved to Louisville



## avalesti (Apr 3, 2014)

I just moved from Utah to Louisville, KY. I used to find them in Bloomington, IN. However I don't know where to go or look. I was think Floyd Fork Park?? Does anyone know where I can start my hunting this weekend? Or does anyone want to go with me?


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

I hear they are coming up in Hart county. They are small we have more rain with higher temps,
So these shroom's will be up nice next weekend bigger.. But don't take my word for it.
If you feel like getting in the woods do it! I'm going today. I will report any finds.... I like the spirit of the woods
Good luck I'll be in Mammoth Cave National Forest. South Side!


----------



## coyotewinds (Mar 19, 2013)

They are not up yet! Woods still dead the plants are just starting to come up. Ferns all still look dead. I'm gonna give it another week &amp; a half - two weeks. for I get back out to hunt em.


----------



## avalesti (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, i checked the weather forcast and it looks a tad bit too cold


----------



## loretta83 (Apr 9, 2014)

I live in Louisville where is a good place around to hunt?


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Spent a couple of hours checking my early spots in the Louisville/Jefferson county areas. Found 18 fresh blacks 1-3 " tall and picked 14 and left 4. All were growing on ridge tops with the predominant trees being poplar, hickory &amp; pine. All but 1 was growing on the edges of a gravel road.


----------



## MollyMoMorels (Jul 9, 2018)

avalesti said:


> I just moved from Utah to Louisville, KY. I used to find them in Bloomington, IN. However I don't know where to go or look. I was think Floyd Fork Park?? Does anyone know where I can start my hunting this weekend? Or does anyone want to go with me?


I do! if you aren't doing thunder. we could try Black Acres conserve...a something. let me know. Last year was my first, and the Indiana group was great minus he who shall no longer be named.


----------



## MichelleW (Apr 16, 2019)

MollyMoMorels said:


> I do! if you aren't doing thunder. we could try Black Acres conserve...a something. let me know. Last year was my first, and the Indiana group was great minus he who shall no longer be named.


Hello, I have never hunted mushrooms before but I would love to . If anyone would like to let me tag along and teach me I would love to


----------



## MichelleW (Apr 16, 2019)

Where are good places to hunt in Ky?


----------



## smitty1959 (Mar 30, 2019)

Anything in warren co yet


----------



## Trez (Sep 25, 2021)

avalesti said:


> I just moved from Utah to Louisville, KY. I used to find them in Bloomington, IN. However I don't know where to go or look. I was think Floyd Fork Park?? Does anyone know where I can start my hunting this weekend? Or does anyone want to go with me?


I seen what looks like a public trail on two mile road outside of New Albany Indiana. I've been mushroom hunting in Indiana for about 20 years


----------

